# help! my hedgie won't drink water!



## nicole1389 (Oct 3, 2011)

I just got a hedgehog two weeks ago. I'm having her treated for mites by my vet. before the treatment started he wouldn't eat or drink any and was very lethargic. now, he is still lethargic, but less. he is eating again, but still wont drink. he doesn't like most of the treats i offer except for meal worms, so he turns his nose up at water filled snacks like apples. i am at a loss for what to do! i have a plastic syringe that i can use to force feed him water, although i'm not too sure that's a good idea, or how the heck i'd even be able to get it in his mouth lol. help? ideas? he isn't hibernating, and his cage is at 77-78 degrees, and his light schedule is from 8am-9pm.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Does he have a bowl or bottle? If a bottle, give him a bowl. If a hedgehog is not used to a bottle, it is just about impossible to get them to use one as it is an un-natural drinking position for them. If a bowl, what kind of bowl? Perhaps it is too deep.

Where is his cage located? Is it near a window or furnace duct where there could be a draft? Is it on the floor? If so, move it up to about dresser level. The floor is the coldest part of a room and even if the thermometer says it is 77, the floor of the cage may not be. I also recommend trying a different thermometer. I've had a few thermometers over the years that were not at all accurate. 

What type of mite treatment?


----------



## nicole1389 (Oct 3, 2011)

he has a ceramic dish about 1 inch deep, and its the same kind that he eats out of. i clean both the food and water bowls daily with soap and water so i know its fresh and clean for him. and he has one of those storage containers (with holes in the lid) for a cage, and his cage is on my dresser off the floor. also, not located near a vent.


----------



## nicole1389 (Oct 3, 2011)

and i dont remember what the shot was called but its a small dose once a week for 3 weeks. he just got the first treatment and he will get the 2nd on around friday


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

If your hedgie was given a shot, it was most likely Ivermectin....

Ivermectin is VERY easy to overdose, and because of this, has caused many hedgie deaths.

Revolution is the ONLY "safer" mite treatment out there. And I just say safer because anything chemical has potential dangers, but it's just near impossible to overdose. We have had owners empty an entire tube of Revolution on a hedgie with no adverse effect. 

But personally, I would never allow the vet to inject Ivermectin again. 

If you do a search(located upper right corner) for ivermectin, you will see the many horror stories and also what to look for if your hedgie might be showing signs of an overdose.


----------

